# Aggiornamento a xorg modulare eseguito:Xorg nn parte

## Big Boss

Ciao a tutti.

Eccomi qua dopo aver aggiornato il mio gnome dal 2.14 al 2.16 tutto rigorosamente a linea di comando con X disattivato, ho lanciato i vari comandi per assicurarmi un aggiornamento di xorg-x11 il più trasparente possibile, eliminando il vecchi Xorg, dopodichè ho dato:

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

Un bel po di pacchetti da installare, tutto però è stato installato senza problemi.

Immaginavo a priori che nella configurazione avrei trovato difficoltà infatti  quando do

```
startx
```

questo è l'output:

```

(EE) AIGLX Screen 0 is not DRI cpable

xkb_keycodes           {include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)"}

xkb_types                {include"complete"};

xkb_compability        {include"complete+ledscroll(group_lock)"};

xkb_symbols            {include"pc(pc105)+us+group(toggle)"};

xkb_geometry         {include"pc(pc105)"};

Waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, shuold be 1; fixing
```

Questo è tutto, praticamente do startx xorg sembra partite ma inesorabilmente torna alla schermata nera e mi da quell'output.

Potete aiutarmi a risolvere il problema per favore? Grazie a tutti

CiaoLast edited by Big Boss on Thu Mar 01, 2007 5:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## piero.turra

Non ci sono altri errori nel log di xorg? Perchè quell'errore con AIGLX non preclude il funzionamento del server.

Comunque quello è dovuto al fatto che non funziona l'accelerazione hardware della tua scheda video. 

Hai installato correttamente i drivers della scheda video? Il problema potrebbe derivare da quello (quasi sicuramente).

----------

## Big Boss

non ho proprio installato i driver, semplicemente perchè i driver vanno installati per il kernel 2.6.19 o superiore, intendo i driver nvidia, e quando sono con il kernel 2.6.20 non posso avere accesso ad internet perchè non mi appariva in System----->Amministrazione------->Rete, appunto il tool e l'icona per aprire la configurazione di rete, per questo ho deciso di installare gnome 2.16, per poter configurare la rete con il kernel 2.6.10. Non è un problema di driver perchè il kernel vede benissimo il mio router solo che devo configurarlo. Se mi dai un nome di qualche tool per configurare i dispositivi eth tramite linea di comando, posso provare a configurare l'eth con il kerel 2.6.20 e provare ad installare i driver nvidia

/EDIT: Con il kernel 2.6.17 del liveCD riesco a connettermi ad internet perchè l'eth0 è stata configurata da me durante l'installazione.

----------

## Big Boss

ho installato i driver nvidia. Ora l'errore è:

```

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X log file that the GLX modules has been loaded in your X server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module. If you continue to encounter problems, please try reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

```

Dopo queste scritte riporta di nuovo anche questo:

```
(EE) AIGLX Screen 0 is not DRI cpable

xkb_keycodes           {include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)"}

xkb_types                {include"complete"};

xkb_compability        {include"complete+ledscroll(group_lock)"};

xkb_symbols            {include"pc(pc105)+us+group(toggle)"};

xkb_geometry         {include"pc(pc105)"};

Waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, shuold be 1; fixing
```

Inutile dire che ho riprovato a reinstallare i driver nvidia come mi ha detto la console di fare...

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## piero.turra

Dai un'occhiata a questa guida per vedere se manca qualcosa.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/nvidia-guide.xml

Se non manca niente prova a disattivare aiglx per vedere se i problemi sono cusati da questo, ma non mi sembra.

Per quanto riguarda la rete io l'ho sempre configurata manualmente, è piuttosto semplice, controlla queste guide:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4

----------

## piero.turra

Ha... dimenticavo, magari controlla il log di X che potrebbe dare delle informazioni piu precise (ma sicuramente l'avrai già fatto).

----------

## Scen

```

grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

cosa riporta?

----------

## Big Boss

grep EE /var/log/Xorg0.log  mi riporta quello che ho messo su cioè l'errore nvidia sopracitato  piu questo:    

(EE)AIGLX>Screen 0 is not DRI capable      

Scusate se nn metto in ordine il ttto con i vari code e quote ma vi sto scrivendo da un browser a linea di comando cio[ lynx

----------

## piero.turra

per ora cambia nell'xorg.conf, nella sezione della scheda video, la riga del driver sostituendo nvidia con nv oppure con vesafb e disabilita il dri, almeno X partirà.

----------

## Big Boss

Ho eseguito, ho messo i driver nv, ho disabilitato il dri, ora non mi da pi+ l'errore prodotto dai nvidia, ma mi da di nuovo questo:

```
(EE) AIGLX Screen 0 is not DRI cpable

xkb_keycodes           {include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)"}

xkb_types                {include"complete"};

xkb_compability        {include"complete+ledscroll(group_lock)"};

xkb_symbols            {include"pc(pc105)+us+group(toggle)"};

xkb_geometry         {include"pc(pc105)"};

Waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, shuold be 1; fixing
```

----------

## Scen

Fatti un backup di /etc/X11/xorg.conf, rimuovilo, e ricrealo da 0 con

```

xorgconfig

```

, risistema eventualmente le voci necessarie, e vedi se riparte tutto.

----------

## Big Boss

esiste una guida? la vedo dura   :Laughing: 

----------

## piero.turra

non è niente di che, importsnte è che tu faccia la copia del file xorg.conf vecchio (anche se mi sembra xorgconfig la faccia automaticamente).

Devi rispondere ad alcune domande e viene creato un nuovo xorg.conf, poi i settaggi come il mouse puoi copiare quelli che avevi nel file vecchio.

Hai provato a disabilitare AIGLX in xorg.conf? 

Basta mettere:

Option "AIGLX" "false"

al posto di

Option "AIGLX" "true"

AIGLX ti serve solo nel caso tu voglia usare Beyl o Compiz

----------

## Onip

per AIGLX ci vogliono i driver della serie 1.0.9xxx . Occhio che gli ultimi, però, non supportano più le schede più vecchie, come la mia GeForce 440 MX...

----------

